# Way to protect EPDM boots on a metal roof?



## metalrooffan (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello there. I am a homeowner in Texas who just recently bit the bullet and got a standing seam metal roof (24 gauge galvalum, Kynar white). It's shaping up to be a beautiful installation, and my installer is very attentive to detail. I have greatly reduced the number of penetrations but still ended up with 10 of them. Many of them were relocated so they land in the middle of a panel, thus cutting into the seam could be avoided.

The sun here is killing anything, and I am afraid that my EPDM boots won't last as long as they would, say, in a different part of the country. Is there a way to protect them from the UV rays? Perhaps an extra sleeve or a collar? I was also thinking of painting them with exterior latex paint but aren't sure if that's ok. If I get a few years of UV protection out of the latex paint, I wouldn't mind redoing it once in a while.
Also, I have two silicone boots for flue pipes. Do those usually last longer than the EPDM or about the same?

Thanks for any insight you can provide!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

There's these 14135 - Oatey 14135 - 2" Rain Collar for No-Calk Roof Flashing 

Other manufacturers have similar. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## btaoregon (3 d ago)

I have been wearing roofing shoes to work every day for a month, no signs of them falling piecemeal and I have been on my bases a full shift lifting and moving effects. Some reviews said to order a size down. The bones I've are true to size. This is a veritably comfortable shoe.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

btaoregon said:


> I have been wearing roofing shoes to work every day for a month, no signs of them falling piecemeal and I have been on my bases a full shift lifting and moving effects. Some reviews said to order a size down. The bones I've are true to size. This is a veritably comfortable shoe.


Pipe boots, the things that go on a vent pipe, not the things you wear on your feet. Rohrmanschette


----------

